# Wax 2.0 - Suche Hilfe



## Another (5. September 2006)

Hallo,

kennt einer zufällig für Wax 2.0 irgendwelche Tutorial-Seiten im Netz?

Ich finde rein garnichts in google darüber, außer die Homepage selbst (http://www.debugmode.com/wax/). Auch nicht hier in der Suche, nicht einmal Wikipedia hats verzeichnet... 

Also wirklich viel kann ich damit bisher echt nicht anfangen, und das soll änlich wie AE sein!? Hm. Nutze es stand-alone, also ohne Vegas, etc. Kennt sich damit irgendjemand hier aus`? Tips&Tricks alá shine-effect & co. nehm ich gerne an. Hauptsache ich finde darin irgend wo einen Ansatz.

Wäre für jeden kleinen Link echt dankbar Leute!

MFG, Another


----------



## Nico (5. September 2006)

Auf der Wax-Seite selbst sind doch ein paar gute Tutorials. Hier im Vegas-Forum gibt es auch eine Unterrubrik Wax:
http://www.vegasvideo.de/forum/index.php


----------



## Another (5. September 2006)

Ja die Krümel-Tuts auf deren Seite, bringen jawohl kaum was mit sich.

Danke erstmal für den Link zum Vegas-Forum. Aber erklär mir mal bitte, warum dort im Wax-Subforum steht, "394 Beiträge, aus 40 Themen", wenn ich dort nur 1 Thema, mit 1'ner Antwort sehe? Also ich hab mich dort registriert, dachte es liegt daran.

Latte, ich nutz da jetzt die Suchfunktion.


----------



## Nico (5. September 2006)

Warum da nur ein thread erschient kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen. Das waren aber mal viel mehr . Tatsache ist, dass der Macher des Forums "Marco" wirklich sehr viel Ahnung von Wax hat. Meines Wissens ist er sogar mit dem Entwickler von Wax befreundet...


----------



## Another (5. September 2006)

Komisch, die Suchfunktion bringt mich auf der Seite wirklich zu massig Themen, die mir sonst nicht angezeigt werden. Aber meist wird da auch nur auf die Hauptseite von Wax gelinkt.



			
				Nico hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tatsache ist, dass der Macher des Forums "Marco" wirklich sehr viel Ahnung von Wax hat. Meines Wissens ist er sogar mit dem Entwickler von Wax befreundet...



Na das hört sich doch schon mal vielversprechend an.  ;-]


----------

